# [SOLVED] BSOD NETIO.sys



## lukas513 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all when i am playing World of tanks game my compiuter crashes.While playing Different games like CSS or BF3 pc works normally. I uploaded foto off my crash in that foto you can find bugcheck code and other information. My OS Windows 7 Home edition SP1. Photo0350 |BSOD image!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

Hi Welcome to TSF 
yes all the crash dump files are point to NETIO.SYS

download the latest drivers for your LAN and WLAN and use driver sweeper to uninstall and clean out the old drivers 
Reboot
Install the latest drivers 
Reboot

Also check to see if you have an updated driver for your video card as well


----------



## lukas513 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

thanks for help i reinstaled video and lan drivers by driver sweeper now wait for my reply about bsod if it will hapened again i will write another reply.


----------



## lukas513 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

Bad results it happened again 2 times but now when i not played world of tanks ( game).Any idea?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

This is frequently connected to 3rd party security software and use of torrents, etc.

*Uninstall Eset* fully - use How do I uninstall or reinstall ESET Smart Security/ESET NOD32 Antivirus? (5.x) - ESET Knowledgebase to ensure it's all gone. *Uninstall uTorrent and Zmule*. Install Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows and enable the built-in Windows firewall.

*If* you have previously used other firewalls/antivirus, please use the correct removal tools to ensure that there are no traces left. Uninstallers (removal tools) for common antivirus software - ESET Knowledgebase


----------



## lukas513 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

okay i do what you recommended to me and post reply if something changed.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

Can you post the new crash dump files?

also information about your Hardware
make and model of motherboard
RAM and how many sticks and how much size per stick 
power supply


----------



## lukas513 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD NETIO.sys*

loda117 if i see another bsod i will do that you request


----------



## lukas513 (Mar 23, 2012)

thx guys the problem was eset antivirus so i unistalled it and installed another security program


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

I have a similar problem. NETIO.SYS causes BSoD when playing World of Tanks. I, too, have ESET Smart Security 5. My machine is:

ASUS Striker II Extreme
Intel Core2Quad 2.83Ghz
4 GB-RAM
500 GB Seagate hd.
nVidia GTX570 (recently installed.)
750 watts Thermaltake PSU.
Windows 7 Ultimate.

I'm attaching the latest minidump file. I really hope someone can point me to the right direction as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

@ ekawalaski 
Can you create a new thread about your issue please


----------



## ekawalaski (May 18, 2012)

I've done so. Thank you.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

ekawalaski said:


> I've done so. Thank you.


Here's the link to the new Thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/netio-sys-causes-bsod-646156.html

This Thread was marked [Solved] in March, locking it now.


----------

